# Did We Do The Right Thing Buying Guinea Pigs For Our Children?



## LisaC (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi,

We have just purchased 2 female guinea pigs (sisters) and they are around 8 weeks. I know it is early days yet as we have only had them less than a week but I am now wondering if we've done the right thing.

We are handling them every day as per advice we have/been told but they just don't seem to like it. It is difficult to catch them in their hutch as as soon as you put your hand in they are off and when you do get them they seem to shake every few seconds?

My friend has got 2 rabbits that we are looking after and they are so easily handled (they have only had them 2 weeks) and even eat carrots out of your hands. We were told GP's were the best thing for young children but now I'm not so sure.

Will they calm down as they get older? I just can't imagine being at a stage where they will like to be held as the moment.

Any reassurances gratefully received.

Thanks!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

It takes a long time to hand tame a small furry. They are naturally prey animals and are therefore a bit anxious being handled by a large predator aka humans. It's only been a week give them a chance. Sit in a room/garden wherever you have them with them on the floor. Ignore them completely and eventually they will come over. Give them a tasty treat maybe some carrot and eventually they'll be coming over happily. Then lift them for a few seconds give them treats for it and build this up.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

hi i have a guinea pig and rabbit the rabbit is more likly to bite in my opion but my guinea was very scared and in my opion take longer to tame.Ive had my guinea for half a year and now he will sit on your lap for ages.my friend has a guinea pig whos 4 years takes a bit to catch him but is so tame after


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I think guinea pigs seem to calm down as they grow older. My two young guinea pigs are very skittish but the ones I got last year are more friendly now and will come to you for veggies. I prefer guinea pigs to rabbits. My two oldest piggies ages 3 and nearly 6 are very tame.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Guinea pigs can always be quite nervy, but they do calm down. Just keep doing what you are doing and they will calm down, I promise! Both my boys were jumpy when they came, now they love attention!


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Guineas are great pets especially with parents that take the reins and lead with the care,

The great thing about pigs are they are food enorientated (sorry) so little bit of cucumber, greens do wonders in helping them become your new best friends, they do, do much better with age, but it will come it just takes time, mine are 5 and they still scarper untill i get them in my hand then they seem to really enjoy a cuddle.

Be patient the pigs will give you and your kids great pleasure, especially when you see them start to popcorn when they are really happy ,, hopping like lambs.

keep us posted won't you, but trust me quiet voices patents and food are the way to guineas heart.


----------



## LisaC (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks very much for your replies, really appreciate and feel much better.

My post might have come across as if I was moaning and I wasn't, honestly, I was/am just concerned about stressing them by picking them up as one of them especially (Toffee - the other ones Fudge) does seem to shake/shiver when I'm holding her - has anyone else come across that?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

LisaC said:


> Thanks very much for your replies, really appreciate and feel much better.
> 
> My post might have come across as if I was moaning and I wasn't, honestly, I was/am just concerned about stressing them by picking them up as one of them especially (Toffee - the other ones Fudge) does seem to shake/shiver when I'm holding her - has anyone else come across that?


Yes, my Steve was like that when we got him, he just sat they and shivered, and looked very miserable! When they are like that, try holding a carrot, they will soon associate cuddles with munchies  Mine will quite happily munch munch munch away on a carrot. In fact, I call guinea pigs eating pooping machines, its what they live to do! :001_tt2:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

LisaC said:


> Thanks very much for your replies, really appreciate and feel much better.
> 
> My post might have come across as if I was moaning and I wasn't, honestly, I was/am just concerned about stressing them by picking them up as one of them especially (Toffee - the other ones Fudge) does seem to shake/shiver when I'm holding her - has anyone else come across that?


Yes I think most of them are like that when they are young but the good thing is that they don't usually bite and once they are tame they are great for cuddling. My Nemo lets me bath him and doesn't bat an eyelid. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi had piggies & bunnies, my dad used to breed bunnies, my dad was the softest guy who loved annimals with a passion, he believed you had to let them know you were in charge (pos a hard word to use), picking them up when you wanted to pet & giving lil treat so they saw you as a treat, they do know who they can wind, if you show (not fear) but that you are unsure they will milk it to the end. pick them up at intervals for short times leading to longer & rewarding with a treat. My son had a bunny called Sid he was fierce lil b****r, we had a huge inclosed garden which he had the run of, everytime my lil lad tried to pick him up he would nip, I was used to them & I could call him to me he would run at a belt onto my knee for a cuddle & to be put back into his hutch.......show no fear act as if you are the boss, believe me it works.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

i have had many g pigs over my life time they can be very skitty and nervous to start with lots of gentle handling and patience they will generally come round . Rabbits can be nice pets when there very young but as they get to materity can become less friendly and nip and generally not want to be handled causeing stratching . Not saying all buns can do this but in my opion g pigs are a more easily handling size for a child. Placing a soft towl on the childs lap will also prevent beeing weed over and stop them stratchy nails on there legs. Get your children to wash there hands before handling as if a g pig can smell food on there fingers may nip as they may think theres some thing edible. They are great pets and im sure there be fine you sound like your doing the right things at the mo.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

I normally find that once the pigs get to about 5 - 6 months that they tend to settle down though pigs will always run away from you - it is a natural thing for a prey animal to do. Quiet, confident handling on a regular basis does help.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

BALOO J. said:


> Hi had piggies & bunnies, my dad used to breed bunnies, my dad was the softest guy who loved annimals with a passion, he believed you had to let them know you were in charge (pos a hard word to use), picking them up when you wanted to pet & giving lil treat so they saw you as a treat, they do know who they can wind, if you show (not fear) but that you are unsure they will milk it to the end. pick them up at intervals for short times leading to longer & rewarding with a treat. My son had a bunny called Sid he was fierce lil b****r, we had a huge inclosed garden which he had the run of, everytime my lil lad tried to pick him up he would nip, I was used to them & I could call him to me he would run at a belt onto my knee for a cuddle & to be put back into his hutch.......show no fear act as if you are the boss, believe me it works.


No excactly where your coming from but if you did this to a guinea, raised voice, you would have one massive pile of jelly beans in your lap


----------



## oldskoolhead (Oct 2, 2009)

my brother had a rabbit and a lil rosette gp when we were kids and he was very trembley as well so i used to put him on my knee and encapsulate him with my arms sort of cocooning him, he did used to nip sometimes but we heared at the time that this would indicate they liked you, dont know if this was true or not maybe its like the previous post said maybe he could smell food on our fingers but i much prefered the pig to the rabbit i was devastated to wake up one day to find a pack of dogs had broken into the hutch and killed them both during the night. also to mention i heared you should be careful when picking them up as their rib cage is very delicate and can break ribs easily, im no expert and have not owned a pig since my childhood and had only the 1 but these are the things i remember being told about them.


----------

